# Acne, anyone?



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Friends,I am forty seven and am fighting acne like I was fourteen! Except as a teenager, I had gorgeous skin!!I have been using ProActiv Solution which has really helped in the past. (It's sold on TV on an informercial.) Anyway, it's not helping as much this time. I'm talking really stubborn cysts as well as regular pimples. It's on my neck only.Is this hormonal or an FM thing or what?ANY SUGGESTIONS OR COMMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!love to all,mama-


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

cyst,run in my family,big time.i guess im spared the pimples,thank god im spared something.at least you didnt have them as a kid,i didnt ether.i wish you the best with the treatment.by the way,thanks for the e-mail.denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mama:Well it looks like you and I are going through puberty again. I also was recently diagnosed with adult acne(rosacea). Geez, just when I thought it was all over. I think it is linked to hormones. Unfortunately, I don't remember what the dermatologist told me (brain fog) the cause was. He prescribed a cream called Metrogel and it seems to be working. I've only had this over the past year and I've had fibro for 14 years so I'm not sure if it would be linked to the fm. I tend to lean towards the hormone thing.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Definitly hormones. Stress will do it too.As for a solution--this may sound strange but a little AD ointment works wonders!Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mamamia,Sounds like me a couple of months ago. It was hormonal. Was sent to a Dermatologist and put on Tetracycline. He said it would not clear up without it. It's taken awhile, but the last two weeks it looks real good again. I don't know if I will have to continue to take the Tetracycline at a low dose to prevent occurrance or not. I'll find out next Friday.Also, my hubbie has a problem with breakouts, too. Dermatologist put him on Tetracycline, too. He's been taking it about 2 years or so now. When he stops it, it starts all over again. Stress triggers it. He also has Rosacea. He uses Desonide lotion for that and it keeps it under control. I have seborrhea on my forehead and eyebrows and used Desonide lotion for a while and then was switched to Aquanil HC---you can buy it over the counter. Works really well!!Hope this helps.Karen


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends,Thanx for the replies. I'd like to try to steer away from antibiotics, because I have IBS-D and they really mess me up.I'm giving the ProActiv a little more time and then I'll get a referral to the Dermatologist. I'm pretty sure it's hormonal. I am getting to be that age. UGH!Thanx again!!love to all, mama-


----------

